# Curved turnout=Confused



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm planning an addition to my 4 X 8 HO layout. To go from my layout now to the addition is going to require a double curved turnout. I've been looking at the Peco turnouts and to say the least I'm confused.
The curve I will be using is 22 1/2" R. I'm not sure which diameter Peco turnout to use for this applacation. Also I'm drawing a blank on insul frog and electro frog. I am running NCE DCC now.
Thanks for any help I can get, I'm just at a point I'm totally lost trying to figure this out.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Code 83 or 100?


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I thought about trying a Y instead of a curved turnout but I'm trying not to destroy to much of the layout thats done already. The curve I'll be working off of is between two mountains(canyon like). With the double curve I can make the turn thru an opening and it will go thru almost an S turn to the addition and it will be the return to the mainline from the addition. I'm not a great artist but this is a little better I think below showing what I mean. Also the Y will have a straight section that may not work in the middle of the turn. I'm not sure. And then again I maybe way off on my thinking and need to use a Y. This is why I'm so confused about it. I also added a pic of the area I'm talking about. The track is mainline code 100.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If your curve is 22.5" in diameter then you will not find much HO rolling stock that will work on that curvature. Typically minimum radius is 18" or 36" diameter.

I think your best bet would be to maybe trace your tracks onto a piece of paper and then take that into your LHS and lay the various double radius turnouts on the paper to find what matches the best.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

David is this what you really meant about the size of your curve?
If it is then I know what Turnout you need.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I would think you could get a #6 turnout to work in that spot. I believe the diverging rails of a #6 are roughly equivalent to a 22-inch radius. There is still the question of the short straight part of the turnout (before the moveable rails). I have never installed a turnout on a curve, so I can't comment much on it. I will leave this one in Sean's hands!

Chad


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes Sean that is exactly right, I'm sorry I drew it out wrong. And also the S curve going to the addition would not be that sharpe just kind of hard to draw it free hand.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm thinking of putting the curved turn-out further up on the existing curve. A turn-out with a 22.5" inner radius and a larger outer radius (~30") should fit in and give some room to go to a straight section before curving to the left.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You need to always use insulfrog in Peco for DCC.
The Peco is not a good match for what you need!
Peco SL-87 Curved Double Rad. L/H
It says that it has an effective radius of 30" inside and 60" outside
Print the template and check it if you want.
Template here

An almost perfect match is a #8 Shinohara Double Curve L/H
Effective turn radius of 22" inside and 28" outside.
Here is the reason while it's almost perfect, it's not DCC friendly!
The next three pics are of a #6 that I have thats been redone to make it DCC friendly! If you want one and don't know how to alter it, get one and send it to me and I'll do it for you, it takes about an hour and just a couple of parts (PC ties, Wire).


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Sean, I also found this just a little while ago but having trouble finding the template for it on Peco's site.
I got this info from a hobbie shop site. 

Insulfrog, Inside Radius 17-1/4'' 43.8cm Outside- 19-7/8'' 50.5cm - HO-Scale, The numbers that come up are Peco ST-245


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

David,
The curve for that track will not match up to your curve?
And the reason you can't find any info on that piece of track is that it's,
Peco Setrack OO track, Not 100% compatable with HO.
There streamline track is HO compatable.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Sean, I printed out the template and tried it and it fits just right, but what I didn't notice is that the printer didn't scale it to the right size. It came out 9" instead of 10". I ordered one today and after looking at the template closely I may be able to make it work I'll just have to modify it by shortening it a little bit off both ends, it looks like I won't get into any of the workings of the turnout. I'll look at it closer when it comes in and let you know what happens.

David


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok here are pics of the test fit for the curved turnout. It looks really good might have to tweak it just a tiny bit but I think its going to fit just fine. I just have a little more clean up of the ballast and lay down new road bed then I'll need to do the switch. I have never done an under table switch machine so I'll be asking questions about that I'm sure. I hope to have it done over this weekend.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I hate to give bad news but I do not see that turn out fitting. The rial from the existing track to the turn out rail should align as if they are continuous. What I see is a sharp bend.
It looks like the radius of the turn out a a bit larger than the existing track and I can't see how you are going to fit it in without redoing about 4 feet of track on both ends of the turn out.
I do hope I am not seeing this correctly and it works out for you.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I think that is just an illusion because there is still a black mark there from when I made the cut. I've looked it over from every angle and I think its going to work. I may need to tweak the end just a bit but before I do I'll place it and I'll run some cars over it to make sure. I don't run anything bigger than 4 axle engines and 55'/57' cars at the most.

Thanks


----------

